# Wether or not. . . . :P



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

We have seen our bucks and our does. I know some of you out there have wethers too. Maybe a note as to why you are keeping a wether . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This is Skittles...our only wether. He is a total time saver. He lets us know first thing when does are in season. And he's such a sweet boy...we love our Skittles!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We did have a little wether named Templeton but he found a wonderful new home in August. He's very happy where he is now and gets even more attention! 

I put quite a few pics of Templeton here: http://www.wbacres.webs.com/available.htm I'm too tired to think about transferring them to photobucket now. . . . but if you want to see more, they're here. He is so very cute!! I miss him!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I will admit to having more wethers than I should. 

I dont believe in keeping bucks intact ... there are Boer breeders in Australia that do not mark any buck kids and sell them all on the export market as registered stud bucks. That to me is not furthering the breed. 

Last year I didnt keep any buck kids intact because they werent good enough. This year I have my eye on two out of 8. They will keep their boys for a bit longer, but I will re-evaluate in a few months time. 

As to what I do with them ... with the angora wethers I keep them for fibre production until 2 1/2 years old. Then I put them in the freezer, and I tan their skins with the fibre on. 

With the boer wethers, I put them in the freezer between 5 and 8 months old. In both cases with boers and angoras I also advertise them for sale, as pets lawnmowers or meat. If they are not sold by their age deadline then I eat them. 

And then there are the permanent resident wethers, the ones I shouldnt have. There is Gizmo, who was my first ever goat, my pet and he will always have a home no matter what, even if I have to move into a house with no backyard he will get a guest room  There is Charlie and his brother Chaplin, who were the last babies out of one of my favourite, faithful does who had to be euthanased - between their mum dying and me having to bottle raise, I just cant eat them and I cant part with them.  I am going to train them to harness. Then there is Little Red, who is my harness goat. And I have to make really, really sure not to get too attached to Dizzy, or there will be another wether around :doh:


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

Well, my buckling isn't a wether yet.. lol. But he will be.

This is the first time I've bred my girl, and I love his genetics (terrific milking lines). He's also about the sweetest buckling I can imagine- he's a darling. But he's a mixed breed, and his prev. owner had no luck finding another home for him. I'm not set up to keep a buck seperate from my does (the last week has been a nightmare, really), and he's lonely by himself. So.. I was going to wether him and keep him. Now it looks like he may have a new home, as the companion to a horse. That lady also wants him to be a wether. If that falls through, he'll stay here, as a wether. I was thinking I might train him to help me  *sigh* I'd just keep him if dh wasn't breathing down my neck.

He originally was set for the freezer- I was going to bring him in when he was done taking care of the girls. But he has the very sweetest personality. He hadn't been here more than a couple of days before I saw that. It would be a waste to eat him, really. He's like a sweet, but not obnoxious, dog. Likes attention, but isn't pushy about it at all. He did pop the hook and eye lock on the goat shed, but hasn't tested any of my other fences. (and the nightmare I mentioned has to do with my girls practically mowing me down to get near him, and nothing to do with him)

Can't wait for the babies in the spring! If they have his temperament, I'll be soooooo grateful!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 wethers, but at one point I had 4. The two wethers that I have are Edward (brown) and Saki (the white one). I have these boys because when I first moved onto the ranch a coworker said that she had a friend that had 2 goats that needed a new home. She explained their story and I said that I would take them and let them live out their life in peace with no way of them going somewhere else or in the freezer. Well, 6 months later, and I had already brought in 5 new goats - the call came that they wanted to bring them up in 4 days (the weekend). I had already said that I would take them - so I couldn't back out. The father and one daughter brought them up last December and also brought 2 ton of hay for them (which was wonderful!)

So now they live with the girls - let me know when someone is in heat - and are the "babysitters" of the kids. They are so good with the babies and let them climb all over them. They are always watching "their girls" and let me know when something is wrong. I think that they are about 6-8 years old each.

Anyway - here are my boys!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I have three wethers. They are my only goats and are great big pets. I live in the city and have space restrictions, so it is not realistic for me to have breeding animals that I cannot breed. I like giving wethers who might not have had forever homes a place to live and be cared for properly. They are all such clowns and really have unique personalities. Melino is in training to be a cart goat, and is progressing quickly. Pace and Shanti have their own purpose of being chubby, huggable, blobs of fluff. Oh, and they all consider eating to be a very serious job haha.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I currently own one whether, whos name is Micket.
I keep him because he was one of my first goats, and currently my first ever goat that is still alive. I love him too much to do away with him, so if he ever does die, from natural causes, his hide will make a nice rug in the living room floor. Hes black with a white strip around his belly.

Oh, his purpose is to keep our buck company.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

For us our wethers are almost as important as anyone else. Our wethers still give us beautiful cashmere and we do not have to worry about them getting bred by accident, or if they are with the girl we know they will not be breeding any.


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

We have 4 wethers.
My 2 "big" wethers are beloved pets. 
My other 2 wethers needed a home and we had one to give. They are shy little guys but we enjoy thier antics. 
The 2 big wethers are very friendly..like members of the family. They are all just pets and make us smile everyday.
Here are Nugget and Boss Bob , our "big" boys...


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have wethers in with some of our does and with another wether too for companions and some of our wethers are good heat detecters too with the does.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

this is Pig
he was bottle raised and still curls up in my lap if i let him
he is trained to be a pack goat
DH and i tap trees for syrup and i got tired of being the beast of burden and carrying everything while hubby drilled the holes
so
Pig carries the tools and the bits and pieces and i work right along side DH


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

That is so cool Heavenly, makes we wanna grab a goat, and find a nice tree and collect syrup.

Edited. I had everything mixed up. lol


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank everyone, You have beautiful wethers. 

I really like the idea of having the goat carry all your stuff. I might have to get a pack and try that next time I work outside.


----------

